# covered with almond crème brûlée



## Riveritos

Hello,
I have a dessert covered with almond crème brûlée and I'm not sure if creme brûlée needs to be translated into Czech (krém brylé) or if it's better to leave it in its original language.
Is this translation correct?
Krém se sýrem ricotta a mascarpone potažené mandlovou creme brûlée.
I really need help with this.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Emys

macarpone s mandlovým creme brûlée


----------



## Riveritos

Emys said:


> macarpone s mandlovým creme brûlée


Thank you Emys.
Is it clear that the cream is covered?, the word potažené is not necessary?


----------



## Tchesko

Riveritos said:


> Is it clear that the cream is covered?, the word potažené is not necessary?


What do you mean, "the cream is covered"? I thought your creme brulee was actually on the mascarpone and not the other way round.
"potažené" seems OK to me if you want to insist on what is on top of what. Otherwise, Emys' translation is fine.
And indeed, "crème brûlée" seems to be mostly masculine in Czech (although Google shows some neuter occurrences) and not feminine, unlike in French.


----------



## Riveritos

Tchesko said:


> What do you mean, "the cream is covered"? I thought your creme brulee was actually on the mascarpone and not the other way round.
> "potažené" seems OK to me if you want to insist on what is on top of what. Otherwise, Emys' translation is fine.
> And indeed, "crème brûlée" seems to be mostly masculine in Czech (although Google shows some neuter occurrences) and not feminine, unlike in French.



Yes, the crème brûlée covers the ricotta and mascarpone cream, the crème brûlée is on top of the dessert.
About the term "covered", is there any difference between "potažené" and "polévané"?
What about "polévané mandlovým crème brûlée "?

Thanks again guys, you're so nice.


----------



## Tchesko

Riveritos said:


> About the term "covered", is there any difference between "potažené" and "polévané"?
> What about "polévané mandlovým crème brûlée "?



The difference is that "polévané" works with liquid stuff (something you can pour on the dessert) whereas "potažené" assumes more or less solid stuff (for example something you can spread, such as, say, peanut butter).


----------

